# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Hunting & Fishing branded 223

## muzza2020

Has anyone got any insights re the Hunting &Fishing branded 223 ammo and how they preform with the tikka tx3 fluted 223 1:8

----------


## dvk-kp

Shot great in mine, but noticed a couple of cases close to separating, one even snapped when I tried to bend it, so I stopped using it.

----------


## Micky Duck

there is another thread about it somewhere...
someguys had crap results with it...
ingredients look same as belmont   but results maybe not so much
the hornady 50 pack stuff is GREAT.

----------


## StrikerNZ

I believe its manufactured by belmont for them. Ive got a pack here to test out some time (had a voucher to use..)

Did notice in the latest mailer theyve put the price up from $50 a pack to $60.. 20% increase.

----------


## Ingrid 51

I was told it’s Belmont in H&F packaging. You may be able to see a very shallow dent on the case where semi auto ejection had dinged it. If there is that ding, it reinforces the fact the brass may have originated from nzdf, Same as Belmont. I bought a trial pkt from a reputable Tauranga shop. It came in their packaging and all cases had the telltale ejection mark. That 55 grain Stuff took the ‘X’ out of the bull at 100 yds, when put through my Howa 1:9 twist.

----------


## Tommy

It's rebranded Belmont, dunno what era though

----------


## muzza2020

> I believe it’s manufactured by belmont for them. I’ve got a pack here to test out some time (had a voucher to use..)
> 
> Did notice in the latest mailer they’ve put the price up from $50 a pack to $60.. 20% increase.


Yip $60 is the price in H&F , hopefully the T3x likes it

----------


## Marty Henry

Only h&for stuff I've seen had the headstamp adi 15 so its probably belmont as all the black ammo I've had from them used adi stamped brass with dates from 15 to 18.
The last tin I got was in shiny new brass marked odl so they must be making their own cases now.
It sort of gives an insight into the markup on ammunition when you compare the prices.

----------


## planenutz

It will go well in your Tikka. You'll be pleasantly surprised with the results and I would guess you'll probably not bother buying anything else in future (other than Belmont, direct from them in Wanganui).  Good 'bang for your buck' at the old prices. Sad to hear its gone up 20% Striker... bloody thieves.

----------


## Joe_90

I have used the HnF 223 ammo and it works alright. Similar to the PMC bronze stuff. 
Like Micky Duck said, the Hornady boxes of 50 55gn soft point have been the best factory ammo in my CZ527. 

I did find a few of the ADI cases pulled apart when putting through a resizing die.

----------


## Ingrid 51

If it’s the same as Broncos in Tauranga, then the BOP shop is waay cheaper; asking mid $40.

----------


## planenutz

> I did find a few of the ADI cases pulled apart when putting through a resizing die.


I've had this issue too but was given some excellent advice by @grandpamac - might be worth looking into.

----------


## grandpamac

> I've had this issue too but was given some excellent advice by @grandpamac - might be worth looking into.


Greetings All,
Thanks for the plug Planenutz. Looking at the first post in this thread I note that the H & F ammo is loaded in remanufactured cases. I would assume that these have been fired in a military semi or full auto and factory resized (remanufactured) prior to loading. Military rifles have roomy chambers so the brass can stretch a bit and then is resized to minimum when loaded the second time. When we pick the case up from the ground a good part of the case life has been used up. I don't think there is anything wrong with ADI brass, it's just the tough start in life that the cases get. Anyone looking for cartridges as a source of brass for reloading would be better buying some of the more expensive bulk new manufacture ammo like the Hornady mentioned above by Micky.
Having said that, a good part of my .223 brass is once fired 5.56 Lake City and Winchester picked up (literally) years ago. It has given no problems.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## jakewire

You can buy brand new ADI brass, I use it

----------


## chopsuey

Is belmont, i tried some 55gr and 62gr in my howa .223 to see how it goes cos had no luck with other factory loads............. So ordered 1000 round tin of 62gr

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

.

----------


## tommygun

It is remanufactured military ammo, they had quite a run of separated case heads a few years back, I remember they claimed that now all the brass was stuff fired through the new rifles and not sloppy old Steyrs that it wouldn't be a problem any longer. Not sure if that's true or not, but I've always found its shot well.

----------


## jakewire

What , even the stuff you buy new in the packet, is that remanufactured? I always thought it was new?

----------


## 40mm

> Attachment 149832
> 
> Has anyone got any insights re the Hunting &Fishing branded 223 ammo and how they preform with the tikka tx3 fluted 223 1:8


must be discounted ammo. It is tarnished.

----------


## muzza2020

[ATTACH] 

Here are a few photos, there is a slight indentation on side of few casings.  Will let the experts suggest their origin etc

thanks 
Muzza2020

----------


## planenutz

I've seen indents like that on my own brass after a newbie was a little hamfisted when loading up a magazine prior to shooting. Instead of placing the next round quite flat on top of the previous round, they were forcing the base of the next round onto the side of the previous round in order to push it into the magazine.

(Did I describe that well enough to understand?)

Of course it could just be dented as the result of another round being dropped on top of it during handling. 

Or... I could just be fullashit and way off the mark.

----------


## Danger Mouse

humping and fisting. these are the guys that threw e cat owners under the bus. why are you shopping there at all?

----------


## Stocky

> Huh. Thought it was ADI manufacture.
> Either way, Works good.


Adi cases fired by the military in loose Chambers reloaded by Belmont and sold by hunting and fishing. Had 5 case head seperations in a ruger M77. Shoot pretty alright but getting stuck cases out isn't worth it the last one was a really bitch to get out

----------


## Stocky

OK guys you should definitely try the speer gold dot 62grain stuff from guncity or whoever can get it. Much better ammo works great on game no risk of case head seperations. I reloaded the brass as my subsonic loads as it stands out with the nickel plated brass. The projectiles performed great fairly soft but kept together. Shot tahr, fallow, reds, pigs, and lots of wallabyes rabbits etc. Was pretty cheap really.

----------


## Stocky

Wilson have them 25 a box or 110 for 100 so actually cheaper than 60 for 50 rounds of the humping and fucking ammo

----------


## Marty Henry

> Adi cases fired by the military in loose Chambers reloaded by Belmont and sold by hunting and fishing. Had 5 case head seperations in a ruger M77. Shoot pretty alright but getting stuck cases out isn't worth it the last one was a really bitch to get out


Only case that has separated was one I decided to reload for some reason separated in the die.
I've fired several thousand over the last few years in semis and bolt actions with no problem. I do pick up the brass where feasible but it goes for scrap.

----------


## jakewire

I Sent ADI a Mail
I cannot post it here as it is a pdf and only comes up as a link so I've cut and Pasted their reply below

ENQUIRY REPLY
Date: 25/9/2020
Reference No: 12920
To: 
Thank you for your enquiry of 23/9/2020 with regard to reloading using ADI Sporting
powders.
All ADI brass is newly manufactured. Thus, if you have purchased ADI .223REM
brass in an ADI retail pack you have purchased newly manufactured brass.
Extreme caution should be taken and loads should be worked up accordingly. Refer to
our website at Home - ADI World Class Powders and Ammunition or our 10th edition handloaders’ guide for
more information, warnings and reloading safety.
We thank you for using ADI Sporting Powders.
Yours sincerely,
ADI Technical Centre

----------


## Cowboy06

The Belmont ammo is great and is 60c a round when buying 1000 rounds. I have head shot heaps of hares, wallaby and deer with it. Have been through 1000 rounds of it.

----------


## chopsuey

.

----------


## tommygun

It is remanufactured military ammo, they had quite a run of separated case heads a few years back, I remember they claimed that now all the brass was stuff fired through the new rifles and not sloppy old Steyrs that it wouldn't be a problem any longer. Not sure if that's true or not, but I've always found its shot well.

----------


## jakewire

What , even the stuff you buy new in the packet, is that remanufactured? I always thought it was new?

----------


## 40mm

> Attachment 149832
> 
> Has anyone got any insights re the Hunting &Fishing branded 223 ammo and how they preform with the tikka tx3 fluted 223 1:8


must be discounted ammo. It is tarnished.

----------


## muzza2020

[ATTACH] 

Here are a few photos, there is a slight indentation on side of few casings.  Will let the experts suggest their origin etc

thanks 
Muzza2020

----------


## planenutz

I've seen indents like that on my own brass after a newbie was a little hamfisted when loading up a magazine prior to shooting. Instead of placing the next round quite flat on top of the previous round, they were forcing the base of the next round onto the side of the previous round in order to push it into the magazine.

(Did I describe that well enough to understand?)

Of course it could just be dented as the result of another round being dropped on top of it during handling. 

Or... I could just be fullashit and way off the mark.

----------


## Danger Mouse

humping and fisting. these are the guys that threw e cat owners under the bus. why are you shopping there at all?

----------


## Stocky

> Huh. Thought it was ADI manufacture.
> Either way, Works good.


Adi cases fired by the military in loose Chambers reloaded by Belmont and sold by hunting and fishing. Had 5 case head seperations in a ruger M77. Shoot pretty alright but getting stuck cases out isn't worth it the last one was a really bitch to get out

----------


## Stocky

OK guys you should definitely try the speer gold dot 62grain stuff from guncity or whoever can get it. Much better ammo works great on game no risk of case head seperations. I reloaded the brass as my subsonic loads as it stands out with the nickel plated brass. The projectiles performed great fairly soft but kept together. Shot tahr, fallow, reds, pigs, and lots of wallabyes rabbits etc. Was pretty cheap really.

----------


## Stocky

Wilson have them 25 a box or 110 for 100 so actually cheaper than 60 for 50 rounds of the humping and fucking ammo

----------


## Marty Henry

> Adi cases fired by the military in loose Chambers reloaded by Belmont and sold by hunting and fishing. Had 5 case head seperations in a ruger M77. Shoot pretty alright but getting stuck cases out isn't worth it the last one was a really bitch to get out


Only case that has separated was one I decided to reload for some reason separated in the die.
I've fired several thousand over the last few years in semis and bolt actions with no problem. I do pick up the brass where feasible but it goes for scrap.

----------


## jakewire

I Sent ADI a Mail
I cannot post it here as it is a pdf and only comes up as a link so I've cut and Pasted their reply below

ENQUIRY REPLY
Date: 25/9/2020
Reference No: 12920
To: 
Thank you for your enquiry of 23/9/2020 with regard to reloading using ADI Sporting
powders.
All ADI brass is newly manufactured. Thus, if you have purchased ADI .223REM
brass in an ADI retail pack you have purchased newly manufactured brass.
Extreme caution should be taken and loads should be worked up accordingly. Refer to
our website at Home - ADI World Class Powders and Ammunition or our 10th edition handloaders’ guide for
more information, warnings and reloading safety.
We thank you for using ADI Sporting Powders.
Yours sincerely,
ADI Technical Centre

----------


## Cowboy06

The Belmont ammo is great and is 60c a round when buying 1000 rounds. I have head shot heaps of hares, wallaby and deer with it. Have been through 1000 rounds of it.

----------

